# BMW S65 engine defect brings on a class action



## awesomeattorney (Apr 25, 2016)

*Thanks from the CEO of American Injury Attorney Group*

I'm glad to see this information shared to the right people. I'm more than happy to answer any questions about the litigation personally, no pressure or strings attached. I've used this site many times to figure out things about my previous car, a 535i 5-series and appreciate the help! Thanks again and msg me here or email the company for questions or any way we can help.

Thanks again, Mr. Admin for posting and thanks to Bimmerfest for this hugely useful tool. :thumbup:


----------

